# Tickets for Hertha Berlin football



## 1867_owl (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. Hope you can help me with a little problem.

Im hoping to go to the upcoming Hertha Berlin V Borusia Dortmund game and wondered the best way of getting tickets.

The official site is showing only a handful of tickets remaining and only in the expensive areas. There are tickets sold through official agencies but they are quite expensive. Viagogo have a few but again are quite expensive.

I was just wondering that given that Hertha average 20,000 less than the capacity, would it be possible to buy a ticket on the day? Are they really going to sell out or do they keep a number of tickets to be bought on the day and the stadium or club shops?? 

Any help would be great. Im just trying not to get ripper off given that one of the big appeals of German football for me is the affordability!!

Many thanks in advance good people of this forum.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know about Hertha but before most games at Eintracht Frankfurt there are always people holding up tickets for sale on the approaches to the ground and I am sure that its the same in Berlin. I think you might even be able to buy tickets on the day at ticket offices outside the ground on the day. It's a popular game though but if you get their early you should get one.


----------

